# ....I foresee a saw running soon.....



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

I got another Blessing ..... this is only a sampling of the many crotch pieces and short chunks of logs. I went for a few large walnut crotches BUT TOO many other nice large ones .....like white oak, poplar and ash.

Here's a few samples....

Walnut crotches and nothing shorter than 40" in length...








large White oak crotch...








2 large poplars on 4' forks....








one sad poplar face....


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

that's a really nice haul. I wish I could get ahold of some good logs around here


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Head in hands....again!


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Here Aard....lay your head on this...

36" W walnut crotch...








another view...the tape is at end just away from the log...


----------

